# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Advance-Box - ATF تحديثات :  ATF v11.01 Turbo eMMC, JTAG Update

## gsm_bouali

*ATF v11.01 - via ATF Auto Update Server Release Date: February 6, 2014 Firmware Version Required : 11.0.00 (NEW FIRMWARE) * Fixed SX-4 Module Failure * Allows ATF Exe to work without Internet Connection * Added Samsung SDC Unbricker Image Writer
 DOWNLOAD SDC Files Here:
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
After Downloading SDC Files, copy them to:
C:\AdvanceBox Turbo Flasher\SD_CARD\SDC_IMAGE\  ATF v11.00  Release Date: February 3, 2014 Firmware Version Required : 11.0.00 (NEW FIRMWARE) [New ATF Box Firmware] LogiCore 11.0.00 * ULTRA FAST SD Card Password Brute Force Speed Upto 20,000 Passwords Per Second on Class 10 Cards * 6000% Speed Increase in SD Card Password Brute Force Speed Compared to LogiCore 10.8.30
* Absolutely the Fastest SD Card Password BF Solution in the World
* Added SD Card RAW Read/Write Module with upto 2 MBPS Transfer Rate
* Big Improvement on eMMC TP Write Speed (6000% Speed Increase) with upto 2MBPS Transfer Rate
* Big Improvement on ATF JTAG Speed with Turbo JTAG Technology upto 30 Mhz usable TCK Speed  [ATF Plus]  * Added SDC Tool - Direct RAW Read/Write for micro SD Cards
* Direct Write Samsung Debrick Images for Supported Qualcomm Based Phones
--> UN-BRICK / REPAIR DEAD BOOT Phones WITHOUT JTAG!!!
* Read/Write Speeds upto 2 MBPS
* Automatic Fatory Erase Before Writing
* Automatic Verify Written Blocks
* Supports ATF Big SD Card Slot or ATF Micro SD Card Adapter Cable
* Adjustable Speed from 5 Mhz to 30 Mhz
* Supports SDHC and SDXC Cards (Upto 2TB Size)
* Adjustable VCCIO (1.80v, 2.80v or 3.30v)
* Custom Read/Write Address
* Selectable BLOCK Addressing or NON-LBA Addressing 
* Supports sdc, img, bin or raw Formats 
* Improvements in eMMC Tool
* eMMC Write Speed is now 60x Faster (1GB = 10 Minutes)
* Now Supports ".mmc" Repair Files for Dead Boot Repair via eMMC Connection
* Automatic VPP 3.0v Output for ATF Big Boxes during EMMC_MODE
--> Now you can directly power eMMC without Voltage Regulators [Intel/Infineon XG221]  RM-934 : Nokia Asha 500 Dual SIM
RM-973 : Nokia Asha 500
* Added XG221 Full Flashing
* Added XG221 Mass Memory Flashing
* Added XG221 Backup RPL etc...
* Added XG221 Decrypt PM 120 HASH for 15-Digit Phones [ATF Turbo JTAG]
* Added Turbo JTAG in Settings to Boost JTAG Speed to 30 Mhz, 15 Mhz or 10 Mhz
--> Find this new Option in "Settings" ----> "Turbo JTAG" 
* Added Lumia 900 "IMEI Repair" / "IMEI Restore" (RM-808 and RM-823 Supported)
--> Use this at your OWN RISK
* Added Estimated Time to Finish Task
--> Put Mouse Over Progress Bar
* Additional GUI Enhancements  [Driver Updates]
* New ATF Box Signed Drivers for 32/64 Bit Windows XP, 7 and 8 (Version 2.8.30.0)
* New Nokia Connectivity Cable Driver (Version 7.1.182.0)
* New WinUSB Extensions for 32/64 Bit Bit Windows XP, 7 and 8   [Server Updates] 
* RSA Signing Server for ATF Exe now Implemented Starting with ATF v11.00 [General Updates] * Complete Product Listing in Nokia.ini as of February 3, 2014
* Complete WP7/WP8 Variant Listing as of February 3, 2014 [IMPORTANT ANNOUNCEMENTS] 1. ATF New Driver DOES NOT SUPPORT Older ATF Software Versions (Anything Below v11.00)
2. LogiCore 11.0.00 DOES NOT SUPPORT Older ATF Software Versions (Anything Below v11.00)
3. You need to be Connected to the Internet "THE FIRST TIME" you run AdvanceBox.exe v11.00*

----------


## هيما لورد

الف شكرررررررررررررررررررر

----------

